# Snoway 22 Series Mount - 2004 Tundra



## vtecvfr (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Folks:

Wondering if anyone has a mounting kit (subframe) for a 2004 Tundra compatible with the 22 series snoway?

Thanks in advance.


----------

